# GNUrag as admin of Open Source section



## tuxfan (Nov 4, 2004)

I suggest that GNUrag be made an admin of this section. So far he (and firewall, who is not too regular here) seems to be the most knowledgeable guys on the topic of Free and Open Source softwares.

Digit Admins, please give a serious thought to the suggestion.


----------



## firewall (Nov 4, 2004)

I support.. He is the Best. I would love t osee him as a Mod of this forum.


----------



## vysakh (Nov 4, 2004)

put me as the admin 
i would love it
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 4, 2004)

definitely...in fact i was discussing this with batty on yahoo a few days back...


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 4, 2004)

Yep ... if there need be a mod of the section no one better than GNURag ...


----------



## visvo (Nov 4, 2004)

i support anurag... go 4 it .. but what bout me ?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 4, 2004)

I vote for GNU!!!

I think that they are not gonna make him an admin.... But they sure can make him a mod....


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 4, 2004)

Ahem.... Ahem...


----------



## klinux (Nov 4, 2004)

he is a good choice and the "SOURCE is with him " . 

These things could also change wonder if he would change the name of the mag to GNUGIT . THINKGNU.com  
change capital to GNU DELHI , 
change movies to GNU with the wind ,
change GNU world order .

lets not make him a dictator  . give him 5 years and then elections . hopefully not based on oss voting machines


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 4, 2004)

Lol .. You have my vote too  ..


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 5, 2004)

@ GNUrag : Now you have a reputation to live with GNUrag  You will have some more responsibility and if you become an admin, it will increase for sure. If you become an admin, hope you don't go the way some other admins have gone. You know who I am talking about  :roll:

BTW, nice to know that so far its an unanimous opinion


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 5, 2004)

amen for that!!

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 6, 2004)

Gnu!!! all votes goes for him!!!


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 6, 2004)

Is any one besides batty listening? :roll:


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 6, 2004)

Digit people r busy with their Mega December issue. Another hopeless issue in the making !


----------



## Prashray (Nov 8, 2004)

I too think GNUrag can be the admin/moderator here.


----------



## naveenchandran (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes I support GNUrag!!


----------



## Wizard (Nov 9, 2004)

Humm...

Where is Gnurag...

Anywyz I voted for him too..


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 10, 2004)

I sent a PM to digitadmin. Either it hasn't reached him or they are not interested. Anyway, we have put our thoughts on the topic. Rest upto them.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, i have sent a PM to Raaabo regarding this... he is gonna take some action but he seems to offline for a while .... no need to worry ... 

Thanks for all your support friends...


----------



## technovice (Nov 10, 2004)

GNUrag uv got my vote 
although im new to this forum
ive read enough to make up my mind
hope you get the responsibility


----------



## djmykey (Nov 11, 2004)

Hes the mod already ppl Im voting for him too.


----------



## Prashray (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrats GNUrag. 
You are the mod in here now.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, well. Here you go   Congratulations GNUrag and unlike some others :roll: hope you are very responsible in your new job  

I do take some credit for starting this thread  Now I will start a new thread with a poll. Options will be do I deserve some credit or not in having GNUrag as admin in this section and General Discussion


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh thanks tuxfan bhai,. You get full credit for it .... plus special thanks to Batty, sreevirus, for doing all that lobbying for me in late night Digit conferences !!!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrates GNUrag  ..

Hey .. dont mention it  ...

Btw ..It wasnt lobbying ..  .. You deserved it .. you got it .. jlt ..


----------



## firewall (Nov 12, 2004)

@GNUrag.....

Congrats buddy..!!!!! 

The Source is with us !!


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 15, 2004)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> plus special thanks to Batty, sreevirus, for doing all that lobbying for me in late night Digit conferences


Wow!! This sounds like a political election scenario  Lobbying!!    



			
				GNUrag said:
			
		

> Oh thanks tuxfan bhai,. You get full credit for it


I was just kidding mate. Not me, but you deserve all the credit for your knowledge.   Hope you contribute in making at least this section a better place


----------

